# Game 42: Bucks @ Heat (1/19 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, January 19, 2016 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1 game homestand and the 1st game of a home/road back to back. After this game, the Heat go back on the road for 5 games. 

Heat have already announced that Dragic, Bird, McBob, and Udrih are out for this one. Wade and Green are probable. 

Bucks have won 3 of 4 with wins over the Bulls, Hawks and Hornets. They swept the Heat last season. Their length gave the Heat offense major problems.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are definitely not getting the full story with McBob. I forget he's even on this team. Has been a disaster of a signing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Green will play. 

Udrih and Dragic will travel with the team on the upcoming road trip. Bird will not. Udrih hopes to play after tomorrow nights game in Washington or could out be another week. Spo said Dragic will travel with the team, but only to continue rehabbing, so it doesnt sound like he'll be playing on this trip.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sick dunk by Josh Richardson  Put Giannis on a poster.

Bucks length, like last season, giving the Heat problems.


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

Nice dunk by Joshie


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

Good D by Joshie...leads to Green 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

TJ with 2 fouls already. Not good.


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

Whiteside going to have a double double after the first lol


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

Damn shot won't count


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

19-18 after 1

Hassan's basket was late, so Heat down 1 after 1. Heat shoot just 7-23 in the quarter. Bucks length giving Heat fits. On the other end, Hassan is giving the Bucks problems. Bucks are #1 in the league in paint points.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> *Tuesday, January 19, 2016 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could at least use an up-to-date Bucks logo


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

But seriously, I always enjoy Bucks-Heat games. Seems like they're usually pretty close, fun games to watch. Good luck to you all in the final 3 periods.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like we got bad Gerald tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gerald has been destroying my soul lately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kreutz35 said:


> You could at least use an up-to-date Bucks logo


Done


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

Stoudmire playing decent, He just turned 33 two months ago...he's seems like hes 37 lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Green2Winslow alley-oop

Unselfish pass by Green who passed up a layup opportunity even though he has been struggling to score so far tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haha Green to Winslow good stuff.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Green2Winslow

Weird.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick drive and dunk by Giannis


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

Hassan Whiteside: 4 straight double-doubles

In last 10 seasons, 2 Heat players have had 5 straight: Chris Bosh, LeBron James (@EliasSports)



Lol shows how bad we were at rebounding before Whiteside.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Tyler Johnson looks awful


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 straight turnovers by TJ.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Missing a real PG about now. Jesus.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Almost forgot Wade was playing too.


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

Annoying game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful 2nd quarter for the Heat. Still no answer for the Bucks length.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are just a gross basketball team right now. I really hope Pat has something up his sleeve. We're awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49-39 at the half

32 point 2nd half in OKC and now a 39 point 1st half tonight. 

Bucks length putting the Heat in a sleeper hold. Hassan and Bosh played well on offense, but no one else has. Deng is 1-7. Green is 1-6. Wade is 1-4. Richardson is 1-4.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

35% shooting. 8 turnovers. 5 assists.

Starting backcourt combining for 2 points, 3 assists and 6 turnovers.

Just abysmal. Hard to watch right now.


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

Sloppy passing FFS


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is some ugly basketball.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The struggle is real Miami fans.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689629508463370240
Yup, Bucks are just a very bad matchup for the Heat.


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

A trade coming before the deadline?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

75-57 after 3

Just getting worse with every passing quarter for the Heat. Started in the 2nd half on Sunday through 3 tonight. Missing an actual PG to get things settled. 

Still no answer to the Bucks length.

Also, this is becoming a trend: 


> Barry Jackson @flasportsbuzz
> Since beating Cleveland Dec. 5, Heat 1-5 at home vs. Eastern Conf. teams. Would be 1-6 if this scores holds (down 75-57 to Bucks after 3).


9-1 vs West at home. About to be 5-7 at home vs East.


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

This game is booty


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Free Jarnell Stokes. About the only thing I'm interested in seeing in this one


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

I don't get why the Heat don't just feed Hassan all the time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Bosh's faces on the bench. Looks like 2 guys who just realized how far off they are from the 4 straight finals appearances...


JusticeWhiteside said:


> I don't get why the Heat don't just feed Hassan all the time.


Because he has no idea how to pass out of the post when doubled. Big reason why his turnovers per post touch is the highest in the league, even with the few touches he does get.

Also doesnt help that we have no shooters that teams have to respect.


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Because he has no idea how to pass out of the post.


He can literally lay it up or dunk it most of the time anyways


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 91-79

Bucks had the Heat in a sleeper hold all night. 5th straight time the Bucks have beaten the Heat. Hassan had a huge game. Bosh also had 23. No need to post up the rest of the Heat stats.

No real good news for the Heat. Just gets worse as the Heat again go on the road beginning tomorrow in Washington that begins a 5 game trip. 

@ Wizards - have won 4 of 5
@ Raptors - have won 5 straight
@ Bulls - always a struggle to win in Chicago
@ Nets - Wayne Ellington. 'nuff said.
@ Bucks - own the Heat

:|

Would be a miracle if the Heat are still in the playoff picture following this trip.

Crazy schedule continues. As Eric Reid brought up. Heat go east, north, midwest, back out east, then back to the midwest. Then the Heat have another 1 game homestand before going back out for 3 more road games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I didn't even get a Stokes sighting. Worst.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gobert just tweeted this. Subtweeting Hassan? Twitter seems to think so,


> Rudy Gobert @rudygobert27
> You can have good stats but hurt your team... numbers do lie sometimes. #onlypeoplethatknowthegameunderstandthat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> I didn't even get a Stokes sighting. Worst.


Spo was asked if he thought about playing Stokes int he 4th. Spo said he did "but some of the things that we were working on in the 4th were important for Hassan to work on some of those details."


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat lose 91-79
> 
> Bucks had the Heat in a sleeper hold all night. 5th straight time the Bucks have beaten the Heat. Hassan had a huge game. Bosh also had 23. No need to post up the rest of the Heat stats.
> 
> ...


Hahaha well we arnt going to make noise in playoffs anyways.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Spo was asked if he thought about playing Stokes int he 4th. Spo said he did "but some of the things that we were working on in the 4th were important for Hassan to work on some of those details."


What does that even mean. We were down 20. Get Hassan out of there and see if Stokes is someone we should be playing ahead of Amare/Haslem/whoever right now.

God Spo sucks.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Spo was never a good coach. His ineptitude was just masked by the talent he originally took over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Devin Booker, who some of us wanted in the draft before Justise fell, scored 32 points tonight and went 6-11 from 3. Happy we got Justise, but his shooting numbers are decling as the season goes on. Expected the opposite to be happening. 


JusticeWhiteside said:


> Hahaha well we arnt going to make noise in playoffs anyways.


What's funny is that I think we'd be a better playoff team than a regular season team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I agree that we would be a better playoff team than regular season team. I think the biggest thing though is getting a replacement for Deng at the 3. He's a poor fit on this roster and doesn't provide the spacing this roster desperately craves.


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

Deng for Casspi?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haha Amar'e my hero!


----------

